# "Radler"hose mit gutem Sitzpolster gesucht!



## Woodie (15. Juni 2015)

Ich suche für längere Touren eine Radhose mit einem guten Sitzpolster, da mir immer wieder der Allerwerteste weh tut. Sattel und Sitzposition sind schon angepasst.
Nach ca. 20km fängt es an, dass ich, sobald ich aus dem Sattel gehe, beim wieder hinsetzen eine Psoition suchen muss, die komfortabel ist. Ich habe bisher nur billige Hosen mit Polster und hoffe, dass eine bessere Hose auch einen besseren Job macht.

Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?

Ich wiege Tourenfertig knapp 100kg!

Danke


----------



## Nachaz (15. Juni 2015)

Meine Erfahrung:
Gonso macht vernünftige Sachen. Sugoi und Gore Bike Wear sind auch noch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (15. Juni 2015)

Hi Woodie,

Ich kann Dir nur eine Assos empfehlen!
Ich weiss die Hosen von Assos kosten ein Vermögen, aber die Hosen heben sehr lange.

Ich habe welche die sind 5 Jahre alt und immer noch gut.
Bin Freitag erst 5h im Nordschwarzwald gefahren und mir hat keine Minute der Popo weh getan.

castelli und Gore machen auch gute Hosen, sind aber in der selben Preisklasse.

Gruss


----------



## Sledge (16. Juni 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung:
> Gonso macht vernünftige Sachen. Sugoi und Gore Bike Wear sind auch noch ganz in Ordnung.



Fahre auch gern Sugoi, die Hosen tragen sich sehr angenehm und haben ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Franz_Passau (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo , ich fahre mit einer Craft Rad-Shorts PB Loose fit MTB Hose mit Innenhose, war total überrascht wie gut diese ist, 100km überhaupt kein Problem zu biken, Ausserdem noch die Gore Bike Wear Herren Shorts Alp-X WS SO, nicht gerade die billigsten aber top


----------



## Scholzi (17. Juni 2015)

Woodie schrieb:


> Ich suche für längere Touren eine Radhose mit einem guten Sitzpolster, da mir immer wieder der Allerwerteste weh tut. Sattel und Sitzposition sind schon angepasst.
> Nach ca. 20km fängt es an, dass ich, sobald ich aus dem Sattel gehe, beim wieder hinsetzen eine Psoition suchen muss, die komfortabel ist. Ich habe bisher nur billige Hosen mit Polster und hoffe, dass eine bessere Hose auch einen besseren Job macht.
> 
> Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?
> ...


Hier meine Empfehlung http://www.assos-onlineshop.de/epag...ucts/11.10.162.12/SubProducts/11.10.162.12-xl


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Juni 2015)

Woodie schrieb:


> ...
> Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?
> 
> Ich wiege Tourenfertig knapp 100kg!
> ...



Unabhängig davon, das mit der Gewöhnung die Schmerzen weniger und weniger werden, ist meine Erfahrung das je härter ein Polster ist, desto bequemer ist die Hose auf langen Touren.


----------



## Woodie (17. Juni 2015)

Aber es gibt so eine unglaubliche Menge an Radlerhosen, dass ich nicht separieren kann, ob da ein dickes/dünnes/hartes/weiches Polster drin ist. 
Direkte Links wären schon toll...

Gruß


----------



## Woodie (17. Juni 2015)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hier meine Empfehlung http://www.assos-onlineshop.de/epag...ucts/11.10.162.12/SubProducts/11.10.162.12-xl


Überlesen. Das wäre mir für einen Versuch aber zu teuer. <100€ wäre gut...


----------



## MalteetlaM (17. Juni 2015)

Ich war letztens in einem großen Radladen. Dort habe ich mir ein Rad und Hosen geschnappt und durchprobiert. Die Hosen einiger Hersteller passen mir einfach nicht d.h. das Polster sitzt an der falschen Stelle. Das Probieren hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## P4LL3R (17. Juni 2015)

Die Hosen von Leverve sollen ziemlich gut sein, was ich gehört habe: http://www.leverve.com/Radhosen-beste-Materialien-beste-Funktion-bestes-Sitzpolster
Meine nächste werde ich auch dort bestellen, denn noch eine Assos um 240€ leiste ich mir vermutlich nicht, auch wenn die Qualität und Passform fast perfekt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2015)

ich habe u.a. eine leverve ht 1.0 (größe M) und bin recht zufrieden damit.
sitzt allerdings nicht super eng und wer eine normal lange hose sucht, sollte hier abstand nehmen.
wenn eine normale kurze bib 3/4 lang ist, dann ist die leverve nur eine 1/2 lange hose. (auf den oberschenkel bezogen)
das sitzpolster ist reht dünn und weich.

neu habe ich zwei vaude mens pro bib (größe S).
das material macht einen robusten eindruck und fühlt sich auch unter volllast angenehm an. das polster sitzt perfekt.
habe größe S und M probiert und mich dann für S entschieden. bei M saß das sitzpolster zu locker. bei der S könnte es bald probleme mit dem beinabschluß geben, da dieser kurz vor der dehngrenze ist.

dann hab ich noch eine craft performance bib in größe M.
die hose sitzt angenehm, allerdings im schritt auch etwas lockerer.
bei der hose habe ich das problem, dass wenn ich falsch sitze, das sitzpolster nach vorne rutscht, ich probleme mit scheuern bekomme. wenn es nicht rutscht, dann passt aber auch diese hose super.

löffler hot bond hat ein gutes sitzpolster, das material ist aber sehr dünn, legginsmäßig und dehnfreudig. für lange touren mit dem rennrad, wo man nicht so oft aus dem sattel geht, nehme ich diese hose ganz gerne.

sugoi rs (ausverkauf 50 €) hatte ich auch mal. der sitz und das polster waren gut, leider haben die nähte bei den beiden hosen nicht sehr lange gehalten.



die beste hose kann untauglich sein, wenn das sitzpolster durch ungünstige sitzhaltung verrutscht.
man gucke sich mal profirennen an. bei vielen fahrern die sehr aufrecht/kurz sitzen, rutsch das sitzpolster nach vorne.
wichtiger ist in meinen augen die sitzposition an sich und der passende satel. dieser sollte nicht zu weich gepolstert sein.
die hose ist nur das tüpfelchen auf dem i und lässt einen auch lange fahrten gut überstehen.


die perfekte hose sitz für mich angenehm eng ohne zu zwicken. das sitzpolster ist nicht zu dünn und nicht zu dick, sowie eher fest als weich. 
das material sollte etwas fester, unterstützender sein und sich auch nass und verschwitzt noch angenehm anfühlen. 
im grunde sollte man gar nicht merken, dass die hose da ist.


----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2015)

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie groß du bist aber vor allem Personen mit einem kleinen (oder auch größeren) Bäuchlein neigen dazu oft aufrechter zu setzen als man es normalerweise auf einem Mountainbike tut, weil das für Bauch, Arme und Schultern etwas angenehmer ist. (Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung) Je aufrechter man sitzt, desto weiter hinten sitzt man auf den Sitzknochen - da der Sitzknochenabstand nach hinten jedoch breiter wird sind die Sitzknochen häufig außerhalb des Sattels. Dadurch entsteht häufig ein erhöhter Druck im Dammbereich - da hilft auch keine noch so gute Radhose. Wenn dann der Rahmen vielleicht auch noch eher auf der größeren Seite ist und man durch die aufrechtere Position (damit man den Lenker noch gut erreicht) am Sattel ein paar Zentimeter nach vor rutscht, wird der Druck auf den Damm noch weiter erhöht. Da hilft nur bewusst richtig sitzen und evtl. mal einen kürzeren Vorbau versuchen, damit man am Sattel nicht nach vorne rutscht. Es ist einfach ein riesengroßer Unterschied ob man einen Sattel auf einem stehenden Bike oder ebene anpasst oder ob man dann (längere Zeit) bergauf fährt - ich habe auch ewig rumgebastelt bis ich ein passendes Setup gefunden habe aber dank sinkendem Gewicht klappt das immer besser 

Da du aber auch nach einer Radhose gefragt hast - also ich bin super zufrieden mit den Transtex Light Radhosen von Löffler - gibt es z.B. bei Amazon um 40 €


----------



## aka (18. Juni 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Die Hosen von Leverve sollen ziemlich gut sein, was ich gehört habe: http://www.leverve.com/Radhosen-beste-Materialien-beste-Funktion-bestes-Sitzpolster
> ...


Ich habe zwei "SP" Hosen von Leverve und finde die super.


----------



## Deleted253406 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre seit Juli die Endura Hyperon Short.
Bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden. Polster ist für den Preis echt gut.
Nur das "Hochzeitszeug" könnte etwas besser an Ort und Stelle gehalten werden.


----------



## Bench (18. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr das gesehen?
https://www.boc24.de/shop/bikeshorts/sugoi-evo-x-radhose-casual-175968--3

Bei Newsletteranmeldung 5€ Gutschein, damit 49,90, und ab 49,00 versandkostenfrei 


Ich habe so ein Unterhosendings von Craft, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Fällt etwas klein aus, hab L, glaub aber immer, ich quetsch mich in ein M rein


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2015)

Nach einigen Jahren habe ich Protective (San Remo und irgend eine 3/4-Hose) für mich entdeckt. das Sitzpolster würde ich als recht weich bezeichnen. Davor hatte ich Gonso, Northwave und Adidas. Die einzige Hose, die ähnlich bequem ist, ist die von Adidas. Ist allerdings schon ein paar Jährchen alt und nicht mehr erhältlich. Aber sie haben ja wieder Radklamotten im Angebot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (18. Juni 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich habe so ein Unterhosendings von Craft, kann ich nur empfehlen.
> Fällt etwas klein aus, hab L, glaub aber immer, ich quetsch mich in ein M rein



Hab die vor Jahren auch mal in "L" bestellt. Gibt aber noch etwas nach, daher lieber eine NR kleiner wählen. Das Polster ist aber schon arg dünn. In Verbindung mit einer dicken Powerstrech-Tight im Winter geht's ganz gut, sonst wäre mir das Teil zu unbequem.


----------



## americo (19. Juni 2015)

wenn man so nen laden wie zweirad stadler in der nähe hat, kann man sich natürlich glücklich schätzen, die haben eine recht große auswahl der bekannten (aber evtl. auch unbekannten) marken und v.a. immer auch recht interessante angebote.

die normalen preise der guten hosen würde ich nicht zahlen, ich kaufe sie meistens irgendwann im herbst/winter, wenn mal angebote gibt.

v.a. bei hibike hab ich da bisher sehr gute "schnäppchen" u.a. ne bontrager RXXXL für 70 euro, oder sowas wie ne sugoi mit RX pro polster http://www.bike24.de/p1113714.html

Ich persönlich finde zum mountainbiken etwas dickere polster einfach angenehmer.
Was mich mal extrem interessieren würde ist die sportful total comfort, ist offenbar das dickste polster.

insgeamt kann ich aber sagen, dass die "beste hose" abspecken und kilos am körper sparen sowie möglichst viel fahren ist.

ich hatte früher einen relativ harten flite sattel und dünne polster bei ca. 75kg und hatte kaum sitzprobleme.

als ich dann bei knapp 100kg war halfen auch "weiche" sättel und dicke sitzpolster nix.

jetzt mir ca. 80kg bin ich wieder relativ zufrieden und die sitzprobleme sind einigermaßen im griff.


----------



## Aalex (19. Juni 2015)

die besten erfahrungen habe ich mit assos gemacht, sei es rennrad, oder mtb

und ich fahr nur carbonsättel. auf gepolsterten sätteln, egal welcher hersteller, kann ich nicht lange sitzen.

die cento is ein träumchen.


----------



## americo (19. Juni 2015)

@Aalex,

ja, wie gesagt,
wenn ich mir dein profil mal so anschaue geh ich mal davon aus, du fährst schon einige 1000km im jahr.
da könntest wahrscheinlich auch nackt auf nem stacheldrahtzaun fahren;-)))

aber je weniger km und je schwerer, desto größer die probleme und ich bezweifle einfach, dass harter sattel und dünnes polster für den "normalfahrer" DIE lösung ist.


----------



## Aalex (19. Juni 2015)

ne wohl nicht. aber ich würde dickes polster und harten sattel mal testen. ich schwöre da auf den speedneedle marathon von tune. 

wenn ich aber ewig nicht fahre und dann wieder tut mir auch der hintern weh bei den ersten zwei touren ;-)


----------



## lordad (19. Juni 2015)

Vaude Pro wurde mir empfohlen.
Habe dann aber eine Stufe drunter gekauft Vaude advanced gabs in M im Angebot damals für 49,99 statt 70
Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Hauteng , trotzdem bequem, für meine 73kg bzw 78KG fahrfertig gutes Polster.
1x60KM MTB Tour , nix am Hintern gemerkt. Wobei ich mim MTB eh fast nie was merke auch ohne Polster 

Dafür bin ich am Rennrad paarmal mit der Vaude gefahren , und 1a geklappt.
Habe dann mal spaßeshalber ohne polster Rennrad versucht und musste nach 8km abbrechen weils einfach gar nicht ging...

Von daher wirkt sie schon recht ordentlich


----------



## sub-xero (19. Juni 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung:
> Gonso macht vernünftige Sachen. Sugoi und Gore Bike Wear sind auch noch ganz in Ordnung.



Ich war mit der Qualität der Gonso-Sachen nicht immer zufrieden, insbesondere auch bei den gepolsterten Radunterholsen. Da gibt's bequemeres. Ansonsten ist für mich Gonso der klassische Anbieter für mittelpreisige Bike-Kleidung, aber man muss sich die Sachen gut ansehen, weil manchmal die Qualität darunter leidet.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge eine gute Radunterhose und darüber eine beliebige Shorts nach Geschmack. Mit einer guten Unterhose könnte man auch eine abgeschnittene Jeans zum Biken verwenden.


----------



## mpmarv (19. Juni 2015)

Achte auf ein hartes Polster!
Die weichen Teile in den billighosen taugen nichts.
Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit der Sugoi RS und dem "topmodel" von Decathlon gemacht.
Dann habe ich noch eine Skins A200, tolles Hosenmaterial, das Sitzpolster ist solala, hier tut es ab 3 Stunden weh


----------



## timstruppi (19. Juni 2015)

Aalex schrieb:


> die besten erfahrungen habe ich mit assos gemacht, sei es rennrad, oder mtb
> 
> und ich fahr nur carbonsättel. auf gepolsterten sätteln, egal welcher hersteller, kann ich nicht lange sitzen.
> 
> die cento is ein träumchen.



@Aalex 
ich kann mich dir nur anschliessen, dass die ASSOS Cento perfekt ist


----------



## Fahrenheit (20. Juni 2015)

Ich meine auch, dass es das Beste ist, wenn man mehrere Hosen probiert (entweder kommen lässt/bestellt, oder aber in einem gut sortierten Laden anprobiert). Hatte früher auch immer Hosen um die 30€, als ich dann längere Strecken gefahren bin, reichten die nicht mehr. Dann habe ich mir eine Löffler für 80€ gegönnt, die anfangs super war, aber selbst die war nach 2 Jahren "fertig". Mmn muss man als Vielfahrer/Langstreckenfahrer schon Hosen ab 100€ Preissegment aufwärts nehmen. Assos habe ich auch probiert, jedoch keine mit guter Passform für mich gefunden. Oben zwickten sie (sehr eng) und am Oberschenkel war ein Fingerbreit Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodie (30. Juni 2015)

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Nachdem die Post es endlich geschafft hat meine Lieferung zuzustellen, habe ich den ersten Ritt hinter mir.

Die Kombination aus dem Giant Contact Sattel und der Endura Xtract Gel Shorts, sowie dem Arschhaare rasieren hat Wunder gewirkt. Das Schmerzniveau ist deutlich minimiert und ich könnte sogar am nächsten Tag direkt wieder in den Sattel. 


Da merke ich dann endlich, dass meine Beine der limitierende Faktor sind...


----------



## Qya (30. Juni 2015)

Oder es waren doch die teuflischen Arschhaare


----------



## lordad (30. Juni 2015)

Hab nun auch noch ne lange Hose Northwave 50/12 Treasure Project Performance mit Carbon Tech Polster
War günstig , da Sommer ^^
Ein sehr dickes Polster....da merke ich den Rennradsattel kaum ....
Ist vielleicht gerade für schwere Personen ne Option.


----------

